# Reg, the Midlands unofficial Rep’s Dyno day.



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Our Reg the shy TT driver wants to have a dyno day at Badger5, Bill is onboard with this and as Reg is Bills number 2 customer he wants to arrange it.

Just trying to gauge numbers and availability to plan it out. Post your thoughts, and I believe if there is good uptake Reg will be giving free waxes (needs this to pass his hair and beauty course)

Over to you now Reg the Rep @TheGr8Unknown

*Edit, the guy in the blue TT from Lye wearing the blue Reebok cap is not welcome - anyone that doesn’t know he stuck his finger up at Reg and I when we flashed him 😤


----------



## darylw357 (May 21, 2019)

This side of christmas or?


----------



## TheGr8Unknown (Jun 2, 2021)

Pmsl... I am a lil shy 😊, but I doubt I'm bills number 2 customer 🤣😆 unless you mean number 2 as in .

Yeh basically I've not long had my TT and would like to have a meet up, plus I've not dyno'd my car yet so 2 birds 1stone ... Meet up / Dyno day at @badger5

We were there on sat just gone and bill was interested, so trying to generate some interest and try to set a date.

Who's interested and whens good for people?


----------



## TheGr8Unknown (Jun 2, 2021)

darylw357 said:


> This side of christmas or?


I'd be up for it   
But may be too short notice for some...


----------



## mk1chopper (Jan 14, 2021)

I'd be interested but think it would be easier to arrange post Christmas, also need to have costs confirmed.


----------



## darylw357 (May 21, 2019)

I would be keen for one in the new year, hoping to fit my engine in Dec so that would be better timing.


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

I would be interested in this, Be good to find out what the recent changes made to the car with the DSG box have made to what it does on the dyno. Be good to meet up with people from the forum as well.


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Yeh Id attend...


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Fisher4772 said:


> Yeh Id attend...


hi mate what power levels you running if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## TheGr8Unknown (Jun 2, 2021)

😆 😆 😆
They got you worried? 
😈🎣🎣


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

TheGr8Unknown said:


> 😆 😆 😆
> They got you worried?
> 😈🎣🎣


Im more worried about your offer to body wax people Reg, especially after you told me you failed hair and beauty last year 😔


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Pow3rL3ss said:


> hi mate what power levels you running if you don’t mind me asking?


About 360bhp - 370 ish id say with the colder weather.


----------



## TheGr8Unknown (Jun 2, 2021)

You running ignitron ECU ?


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

TheGr8Unknown said:


> You running ignitron ECU ?


you getting those urges again 😂


----------



## TheGr8Unknown (Jun 2, 2021)

😆they never went away !


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

TheGr8Unknown said:


> You running ignitron ECU ?


no mate not yet...its planned.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Fisher4772 said:


> no mate not yet...its planned.


It squeezes the last of the horses out 😃


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Pow3rL3ss said:


> It squeezes the last of the horses out 😃


yeh i think my g25-550 will do that sat ready to go on...


----------



## darylw357 (May 21, 2019)

Any update on this ? It is the new year after all.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

darylw357 said:


> Any update on this ? It is the new year after all.


Reg did you email Mr Badger5 to chase up?
@TheGr8Unknown 

@darylw357 I know Reg had his health and beauty exams just before Xmas, hopefully he is able to update us.


----------



## TheGr8Unknown (Jun 2, 2021)

Quick update : 

failed my health and beauty course again, need more experience waxing  

Emailed b5 in November, and we went down in December but Bill has been busy and plus with covid numbers going up...

So at the moment it's a "watch this space" we'll let everyone know as soon as we hear anything. 

I may see if my office staff (Shane/pow3rl3ss) can email b5 again.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

@TheGr8Unknown so sorry to hear the news, I think if we get good dyno day numbers maybe the participants might allow you to practise whilst they wait to go into the dyno booth.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Something I'd like to join in with if a suitable/mutual date was arranged?


----------



## TheGr8Unknown (Jun 2, 2021)

Yeh man, you mean the body waxing right?😜

Jokes aside, still no date set as yet, but my office staff (shaney baby aka pow3rl3ss)) should be emailing bill again soon to get a date set and we'll let everyone know soon as 👍


----------



## Curlytoppz (Sep 27, 2021)

Is this going ahead. I am a new owner in the Midlands.


----------

